# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Niveli i gazetarisë shqiptare

## Redi

Gazetaria shqiptare mund te thuhet qe ka marre hov te madh ne vitet postdiktatoriale.
Gjate periudhes se komunizmit, gazetat e pakta, ishin pak a shume te nje rryme e te nje niveli ku binte qarte ne sy propaganda per pushtetin e partine e Punes. Nuk mund te flitej absolutisht per Liri Shtypi dhe shkrimet duhet te kalonin filtrin e censures perpara se te publikoheshin. 

Pasi regjimi komunist ra dhe me ndryshimin e legjislatures u be e mundur hapja e gazetave dhe revistave te para private numri i te cilave u rrit ne perpjestime te medha aq sa ne pak vite Shqiperia u be vendi europian me numrin me te madh te gazetave ne raport me popullsine. 
Ky numer i madh erdhi jo vetem si pasoje e lirise se shumekerkuar, por dhe si pasoje e subvencionimeve dhe ndihmes se shtetit i cili i perjashtoi nga tatimet dhe u la rruge te lire veprimi.
Ky numer kaq i madh gazetash lindi problemin e gazetareve te cilet nuk ishin te mjaftueshem. Keshtu ne to shkruanin shume persona qe nuk kishin mbaruar akoma shkollen per gazetari, pra nuk ishin profesionalizuar ne ate fushe, prandaj dhe niveli i pergjitshem linte shume per te deshiruar.

Sot kane kaluar mbi 12 vjet qekur shtypi fitoi lirine dhe natyrisht shihet qe niveli i shkrimeve ne gazeta eshte permiresuar se tepermi. 
Megjithate duke e krahasuar me nivelin e gazetarise perendimore, perseri vihet re nje diference e madhe. Te pakten ky eshte mendimi im.
Gjithashtu kohet e fundit kane plasur polemika ne lidhje me Lirine e Shtypit ku gazetare, publiciste etj akuzojne per ushtim dhune psikologjike ndaj tyre, nje lloj dhune qe nuk shihet ne aparence, por qe mund te veshgohet ne thellesi.

Nga kontaktet e mira personale, te gjithe me thone qe si media e shkruar dhe ajo elektronike mezi arrin te mbijetoje nga ana financiare dhe i duket e cuditshme kur gazeta, radio apo televizione te vecanta arrijne qe tja dalin me sukses madje dhe te ndermarrin organizime me kosto te larte. 
Media pak a shume eshte e polarizuar, pro dhe kundra qeveritare dhe me cfare shihet, grupi i pare nuk para e ka problem anen ekonomike.

Ju cfare mendimi keni ne lidhje me gazetarine ne pergjithesi, nivelin e medias tek ne dhe cfare fenomenesh e shoqerojne jeten e perditshme te tyre?

A mund te krahasohemi dot me boten ne kete drejtim, apo eshte akoma shpejte? 

Cfare duhet bere per te permiresuar nivelin, imazhin dhe gjithcka tjeter qe perfshihet ne to?

----------


## deti_bajri

Po perpiqem te jap edhe une nje mendim timin per gazetarin shqiptare. Qe ne krye bie ne sy sasia e madhe e gazetave dhe revistave qe botohen, ndoshta mund te zeme vendin e pare ne bote per numrin e mediave te shkruara dhe elektronike per numer popullsie. 
Po mundohem te rradhis problemet me te medha qe shoqerojne shtypin e shkruar ne vecanti, pa lene menjane edhe mediat e tjera elektronike, qe pothuajse kane po te njejtat probleme.

1. Numri i madh i tyre dhe cilesia e dobet e shkrimeve, ka sjellur copezimin e lexuesit, rrjedhimisht i njejti lexues eshte shperndar ne dhjetra gazeta qe pretendojne se jane kombetare, por ne te vertet shperndahen vetem ne disa qytete kryesore. Per fshatin as qe behet fjale.
2. Pothuajse shume ministra dhe ish minsitra, kryesisht te majte kane hapur gazetat e tyre, dhe keto media i perdorin ne funksion te politikes ne rastin me te mire, dhe ne rastet e tjera rendome per mbrojtje te bizneseve dhe interesave te tyre personale, shpeshhere ne lufte te hapur edhe me klanet brenda per brenda.
Keto lloj gazetash nuk mund te behen kurrsesi shprehese te mendimeve dhe ideve te nje shtrese sociale, per arsye fare te thjeshte, sepse jane ne funksion dhe ne mbrojtje te interesave vetem te pronarit te saj dhe grupit qe perfaqson ai. 
3. Niveli i ulet ekonomik, standartet e uleta te lirise dhe mbrojtes se te drejtave te gazetareve ne vecanti, ka sjell qe ata (gazetaret) te jene plotesisht te pambrojtur, te rrezikuar ne cdo moment nga pronari, me heqje nga puna, me gjyqe dhe me gjoba. Kjo kryesisht per gazetaret dhe mediat qe mbeshtesin idete e opozites shqiptare. Rrjedhimisht, po te hidhet nje sy te gjithe titujve te gazetave qe botohen ne Tirane, rreth 90 % jane media shume afer qeverise shqiptare, ose e njerzeve afer tyre. 
4. Etika gazetareske le shume per te deshiruar, duke filluar qe nga informacionet baze per nje ngjarje; pothuajse nuk jepen asnjehere te dhena te sakta per nje ngjarje te caktuar te ndodhur; deri tek cenimi i te drejtave te njeriut nga vet gazetaret. Ketu eshte fjala per abuzime flagrante te shtypit te shkruar dhe te mediave te tjera elektronike, per te dhena konfidenciale per njerez te lire, per foto te ngjarjeve te ndryshme qe botohen pa asnje lloj kriteri, deri tek "dalja" ne tv e njerzeve te dyshuar nga policia si autor te ndryshem te ngjarjeve qe ndodhin. Eshte e papranueshme qe ne nje gazete te botohen ne faqe te pare foto gati horror te njerzve te vrare dhe te masakruar ne ngjarje te ndryshme. Dhe te tilla ka me bollek ne Shqiperi.

Keto jane disa mendime te hedhura shpejt e shpejt, direkt ne kete faqe te forumit, por sigurisht shtypi shqiptare ka probleme shume me te medha. Ndosha te tjeret mund ta plotesojne me mire.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Nika

Ashtu si niveli i shumicës së intelektualëve dhe i politikanëve që /lirisht shumicës mund t'u vëhet epiteti pseudointelektualë/ e që është larg nivelit mesatar në perëndim, ashtu edhe niveli i shumë gazetarëve nuk është në nivel. Nuk e njoh as ligjin për media, por besoj se nuk do jetë i nivelit të /p.sh./ në SHBA. Politikanët e gazetarët shpallin në Parlament apo në publik hajdutë, hajna, mashtrues, kriminelë, tradhëtarë etj., ndoshta edhe me të drejtë, pasi nuk mundesh as me gjyq të dokumentosh akuzat, pasi gjyqësori është poashtu i korruptuar, por në Perëndim, as gazetarët as politikanët njerëzit - personat nuk i shpallin fajtorë, por vetëm i shpallin si të dyshuar, të pandehur, sipas akuzave edhe të fakteve apo të dëshmitarëve! Vetëm gjyqi i shpall të pafajshëm ose fajtorë! Siç kemi prostitutanë politikanë, kemi të tillë edhe gazetarë! Kodin e gazetarisë, që është i bazuar vetëm në fakte dhe në të vërtetën, edhe nëse e njohin /se ka boll edhe që nuk e njohin/, nuk e zbatojn, nëse me të cënon interesat personale. Janë të rrallë ata që janë në gjëndje edhe të vdesin për interesat e AT/mëmë/dheut, dhe të së vërtetës! Mediat kanë rëndësi shumë të madhe, sikur t'ishte në duar të ekspertëve të ndershëm e atdhetarë, në edukimin, ngjalljen e atdhedashurisë, në fisnikërimin e popullit, në zhdukjen e veseve, në informimin e saktë, në vënien në pah të të metave, të abuzimeve të të gjitha llojeve, sidomos të zyrtarëve e pushtetarëve etj. Tek ne mediat më tepër i trullosin njerëzit edhe ashtu të trullosur nga pasojat e diktaturës, dhe të pasuesve të tyre që janë edhe sot në pushtet, e që janë të lidhur edhe me krimin e organizuar e të paorganizuar! P.sh. Ka raste kur tradhëtarin e kriminelin e shpallin gati hero e patriot, ndersa patriotin e të ndershmin e shpallin tradhëtarë! Jemi larg që Shqipëria e Kosova të bëhën shtete të mirëfillta dhe vërtetë demokratike. Mjaft gazetarë në emër të pseudokosmopolitizmit, lavdërojnë e u servilosen të huajve qofshin ata edhe persekutuesit tanë siç janë sllavët e grekët! Njëlloj si politikanët! Don kohë, por besoj se do bëhët më mirë, nëse nuk na gëlltisin dreqnit kojshi /Fishta/, me ndihmën e antikombëtarëve - pushtetarëve tanë të sotëm!!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Shanon

Nuk kam kohe te shkruaj nje koment madje dhe me sondazhet me te fundit te bera nga organizatat nderkombetare ne lidhje me median e shkruar dhe vizive shqiptare por dua te them dicka. Niveli ka ndryshuar jashtezakonisht sidomos ne kater vitet e fundit dhe praktikisht ndonese akoma ka gazeta ku shkruhet sipas bindjeve politike te botuesit (sepse eshte ai qe paguan) te tjerat ne shumicen e rasteve lejojne gazetaret qe te shkruajne nje ngjarje apo nje lajm, nje artikull, editorial apo vezhgim sipas pikeveshtrimit te tij. Nese do kem kohe, sepse jamme provime do u botoj te gjitha te dhenat me te fundit mbi shtypin (jam burim i besueshem si gazetare qe jam:P)

----------


## Fiori

Gazetarine e kam pasur pasion dhe per pak kohe mora klasa gazetaria, ketu ku jetoj. Me aq njohuri sa kam dhe duke u bazuar ne shtypin shqiptar i cili na serviret ne internet, mund te them me bindje se gazetaria nuk egziston "akoma" ne Shqiperi. 

Bashkohem 100% me pikat e Deti_Bajri.

1.Jane pikerisht gazetaret ata te cilet i ulin vlerat gazetarise. Nuk e di nese ne Shqiperi, gazetaret thjesht nuk dalin te pergatitur nga shkollat ku mesojne, apo ata nuk paguhen dhe e gjithe puna eshte thjesht pune per ta. Eshte tjeter gje te mbrosh interesat e njerit apo te tjetrit ne nje artikull dhe eshte tjeter gje kur ky artikull nuk ka as vleren me te vogel informative apo gjuhesore. 

2.Menyra e drejperdrejte e te shkruarit, e cila jep FAKTE te sakta pa u bazuar jo vetem ne idete e njerit apo tjetrit politikan, por as ne bindjet e vete gazetarit nuk egziston. E megjithate eshte e kuptueshme se kudo ne bote, aq me teper ne Amerike, shtypi do inflyencohet nga njera pale, por te pakten lexon nje artikull dhe e dallon cfare eshte. 

Si rrjedhoje nuk mund te flasim per shtyp, por thjesht per njerez te cilet shkruajne ese apo tregime ne varesi me ngjarjet ne Shqiperi. 

Njerzit e zgjuar nuk i mungojne Shqiperise, jam e sigurt se aty ketu ka nga ata te cilet luftojne per te ngritur nivelin e gazetarise, nje dite do ja u degjojme zerin te tereve!

----------


## ENISS

Pershendetje,
Mendoj se eshte nje nga temat me te spikatura ne Forum si dhe nje nga problemet me te medha qe ka shoqeria shqiptare. 
Une ndjek nga afer dhe rregullisht shtypin e shkruar edhe ate elektronik dhe mund te them se ka akoma shume per te bere per te arritur ne nivelet e shtypit perendimor. 
Shume prej jush i kane renditur te metat... E para eshte e varur nga politika, dhe nje media e pavarur prej saj, eshte nje nga kushtet kryesore per anetaresimin e Shqiperise ne BE. Media e pavarur monitoron punen e qeverise, dhe media jone nuk arrin ta beje kete si duhet perderisa eshte e varur ende jo pak nga politika. Shume gazeta shkruajne per interesa te politikave te caktuara. Eshte politika dhe politikane te caktuar qe jo pak here kane sulmuar gazetat e pavarura ne shume menyra (nuk dua te jap shembuj sepse kam shume te tille konkret, por te tere jane ne dijeni nga emsionet e shumta dhe ankesat direkte te zhvilluara nga botues dhe drejtore te gazetave dhe TV-ve kohet e fundit). Pra nuk kemi nje liri te shtypit. Se dyti qe ka te beje me profesionalizmin dhe etiken e gazetarit. Ne gazeta lajmi eshte larg se te vertetes. Gazetaret nuk rendin pas burimit te lajmit dhe te jene te pergjegjshem per ate qe publikojne. Prodhojne lajme sensacionale per efekt te shitjes se gazetes. (Ne nje gazete te njohur te perditshme, lexova nje here nje artikull dallues ''Atentat presidentit'' dhe brenda flitej per nje president kompanie shqiptare krejtesisht te panjohur). Ndalen kryesisht ne kroniken e zeze, dhe kjo eshte nje nga problemet kryesore pasi krijojne nje panik dhe modelojne nje imazh te shemtuar te shoqerise shqiptare. Cdo dite kemi shembuj te krimit dhe dhunes ne familje, por pasqyrohet thjeshte fenomeni dhe nuk ndalet ne pergjegjsit dhe organet kopetente e ti diskretitoje ata per pasivitetin dhe indiferencen per te zbutur fenomenin. Po te shfletosh gazetat, eshte faqja e politikes, ekonomia, kronika e zeze, sporti, por, ajo qe eshte me e rendesishmja, faqja sociale, eshte shume e varfer. Dhe duke ditur se problemet me te medha te shqiptareve sot jane ato sociale dhuna, krimi, papunesia, varferia, problemet e emigranteve, arsimi, etj keto trajtohen si probleme te dores se dyte. Nuk merret asnje gazete te pasqyroje politikat sociale qe ndiqen ne vend. Flitet gjere e gjate per partite politike, konferencat e tyre te shtypit, dhe politikanet qe replikojne me njeri tjetrin por jo per problemet e hallet e popullit por per karriget dhe mbijetesen e tyre ne politike. Pra shtypi nuk eshte me prane popullit por eshte me prane politikaneve duke ju krijuar atyre nje terren te kenaqshem. Ketu jane analistet dhe kritiket e shtypit te perditshem te cilet duhet te analizojne dhe sulmojne gazetaret per artikuj me objektive dhe profesionale. 
po Largohem per efekt kohe per tju rikthyer perseri kesaj teme...
see ya

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## xhivola

Po nuk iu sigurua jeta gazetareve mos prisni raportime te paaneshme.
Edhe gazetaret jane njerez, kane familje, kane enderra, kane femije etj.
Provo e kruaju me Dr Berishen ose Fatos Nano, dhe e sheh sa shpejt e gjen veten te papune, me femije te perdhunuar, te rrahur, me brinje e nofulla te thyera.
Kush nga ne do e bente ate sakrifice?
Nuk mund te presesh qiqrra ne hell, fillimi i gigheshkaje do jete kur te ndryshoje mentaliteti shqiptar, i cili ngre ne piedestal tutorin, drogaxhiun e skafistin.
Kur opinioni et filloje ti menjanoje keta individe, kur nenes se skafistit mos ti thuhet :bravo, ai cuni jot qe i shkathet, kur te mos i flitet me me goje babait te tutorit, kur te ndrrojne trotuarin njerezit kur shohin vellain e drogaxhiut, vetem atehere, mund te fillosh te presesh permiresime si ne shoqeri, ashtu dhe ne ekzekutiv, gjyqesor dhe ne fund gazetari.
Asnje fenomen nuk mund te analizohet i shkeputur nga realiteti ku ekziston.

Jemi ne pa jane ata!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## claudio20

Cila eshte gazetaria shqiptare?
Xhivola ka te drejte por gazetaret nuk duhet te rrine te presin ngritjen,ndergjegjesimin dhe kultivimin e shoqerise pa te fillojne te meritojne emrin gazetar.Tek e fundit proletariati njehere ne shekull ben revolucione.
Sa shpesh lexojme artikuj gazete,ku normat me elementare te shqipes perdhunohen me paturpesi?Dhe ata palo gazetaruce me 5 llafe italisht dhe anglisht te mesuara rrugeve ose telenovelave e shtremberojne shqipen,e mbushin pa qene nevoja me fjale te huaja ne vend qe te mesojne se si shkruhet nje fjali e perbere!Per shumicen e gazetareve nuk kam pike respekti!
Jo aq ngaqe jane te paafte,pa etike,me kulture gjysmake,me talent te dyshimte dhe mbi te gjitha megallomane por se ata jane pergjegjes te krijimit te nje klime shpirterore te pashprese.
Uroj sinqerisht ata qe duan te merren me gazetari te mendohen mire sepse nuk eshte zanat per kedo:
Te mesojne mire shqipen!
Te lexojne intensivisht shtypin e huaj (vetem ate te ngritur)!
Te kene talent!
Te jene me cdo kusht te ndershem!
Dhe trima!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## pekomeri

Gazetaria SHQIPTARE.
Qe te diskutosh per kete teme duhet nje dimer,megjithate po jap edhe une diskutimin tim.Ne shqiperi nuk ka shtyp te lire dhe te pavarur qe ti sherbeje shoqerise shqiptare,Ky shtyp qe eshte tani,nuk eshte asgje tjeter por nje arme qe ka politika per te luftuar njeri tjetrin per prona dhe karike dhe per te droguar popullin qe te mos ngreje asnjehere koke.Pronare te Shtypit dhe medjave jane vete politikanet, dhe gazetaret nuk jane asgje tjeter por vec sherbetoret e tyre.Shtypi dhe media jane kthyer ne inkuzitoret e Shqiperise,mjete ku vrasin dhe shkaterojne bisneset dhe intelektuale te ndershem.Shikoni shtypin sot .Me thuaj nje gazete qe shkruan per femijet,si ti edukojme,si ti krijojme kushte per te lozur,si te denojne dhe te nxjerin ne pah personat qe i pushtojne vendet publike per interesat e tyre,si te kritikojne shtetin qe nuk ben asgje per te hapur shkolla ku femijet te mesojne dicka qe ti vleje ne jete ,vende qe te argetohen ata femije qe skane te ardhura,jetimet,pensionistat,etj etj.

----------


## dA_rAge]

Gazetaria ne Shqiperi?????????
Ne Shqiperi nuk ka gazetari por ka nje tuf njerezish qe shkruajne 
perralla dhe pjesa tjeter qe nuk ka çfare te beje tjeter veç ti lexoje keto perralla.
Absurditeti i gazetarise ne Shqiperi per mua qendron ne paradoksin se te gjithe e dine qe jane perralla por vazhdojne ti lexojne,dhe kjo jo per fajin e gazetareve qe jane me shume se ne U.S.A  apo se cilesia e shkrimeve te tyre eshte jashtezakonisht e dobet por nuk kane edhe pamvaresine e duhur
per te bere ate qe mund ta quash "gazetari e pamvarur te nnje shteti demokratik".Gazetari e pamvarur nuk eshte te shkruash çfare te vjen ndermend por te shkruash te verteten,cilado qofte ajo, dhe te kesh fakte per ta mbrojtur ate.

----------


## Profesori

Ka vetem pak dite qe jam futur ne Forum... dhe aq me pelqen sa qe jam bere i perditeshem edhe pse ende nuk po di mbase te gjendem.Sidoqofte,tema per Gazetarine Shqiptare me ka terhek shume.Me "Gazetarine Shqiptare" une kuptoj edhe ate qe behet ne Kosove.Nje gje e di se ketu ne Kosove nuk ka gazetari te pavarur.Ta leme anash faktin se 'tutoret" mediatik ne Kosove skan kriterium ne perzgjedhjen e gazetarev por e rrezikshme ne aspektin kombetar eshte ajo qe bejen "gazetaret" jo te gjith ne mediat audio-vizuele. Ajo gjuhe rrugaqesh te tipit te coolerave te Prishtines te iriton.Zhargoni i pacipe dhe denigrues per gjuhen shqipe te le pershtypjen se ne sherbim te kujt jane.Kultura e te shprurit do te duhej te ishte nje nga kriteriumet thelbsore ne perzgjdhjen dhe percjelljen e punes se nje gazetari apo moderatori qe ketu tek ne ne Kosove te bombardojne me barbarizma.Kjo eshte e rrezikshme sepse fuqia e shtepive televizive ne krijimin e opinionit eshte jashtzakonisht e madhe.Deri diku rreshqasin edhe moderatoret ne Shqiperi sidomos ne perdorimin e fjaleve te huja.Dikush mund te fsheh kete te mete ne emer te nje kosmopolizmi, por mendoj se kosomoplot mund te jesh vetem athere kur rrespekton vlerat e tua e me pas edhe te te tjereve.

Pubilkut duhet pasur kujdes qfar i ofron dhe mos te dhunohet mikrofoni per ndaj tij secili duhet te ket kujdes dhe rrespekt.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## *andrea*

Megjithese pak "e vjeter" si teme jam e sigurt qe gjithnje ka per t'i rezistuar forumit!
Mendoj se i gjithe diskutimi duhet nisur nga nje tjeter pike.
Sipas shume sundazheve jane te hsumte individet qe deshirojne te vazhdojne shkollen e larte per gazetari. Me shume se 3/4 e tyre nuk kane nivel te mjaftueshem (flas te pakten nga ana sociale, kjo pa paragjykuar askend qete te pakten te dine "rregullat" e te qenit "gazetar"). Vec kesaj nje pjese e mire ndoshta nuk ka as piken baze te te qenurit gazetar - ate te te folurit ne gjuhen letrare shqipe.
Gjithsesi, nuk duhet te ngaterrojme as rolin e "folesit" me ate te "gazetarit" (gje e cila ndodh shpesh here).
Ne Shqiperi ka gazetare te mire, por nuk mund t'i cilesoj si shume te mire, pas realisht nuk me duken te tille.
Ndoshta dhe ata qe futen ne rangun e "pak me shume te mireve se te tjeret" ndoshta nuk duan te duken shume mire, per faktin se ndoshta me pas publiku i gjere noshta nuk do t'i kuptoje.
Por e gjitha kjo realisht le per te deshiruar.
Nuk jane vetem gazetaret qe drejtojne emisione, por edhe ata qe kryesisht shkruajne. Ndodh madje qe shpesh here ata te shfaqin hapur dhe bindjet e tyre politike... por ... me keqardhje "C'est la vie"!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## engjellorja

skandaloz do thoja...
ne nje shkrim fjala mrekulli ishte shkruar mbrekulli
dhe fjala clodhem ishte shkruar shplodhem 
qe aty i hoqa vizen dhe nuk e lexova shkrimin, i cili ishte dhe ne faqe te pare... madje...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

Gazetaria aktuale e shqiptareve eshte me e zhvilluar se sa ne vitin kur eshte hapur kjo teme , pra me kalimin e kohes ka perimisime mirepo edhe mangesi egzistojne natyrisht...!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## sirena_adria

Ka vend për shumë përmirësime & më shumë profesionalizëm  e kulturë .

----------

